# can cancelled Wyndham units go to Worldmark????



## slabeaume (Oct 4, 2013)

I just tried the cancel rebook VIP "trick" for our up coming St. Thomas trip to the Elysian.  Unfortunately, the days I cancelled never reappeared!  But I had the Worldmark site up and acted like I was booking it at the same time I cancelled the Wyndham res---just in case I needed it.  The Wyndham unit never reappeared on the Wyndham site and the Worldmark site's availability for that unit did not change when I went ahead and booked it.  Some of the days had shown only 1 unit available and after cancelling Wyndham and booking with Worldmark there was still one unit left on those days.  Just curious, did I pick up the cancelled Wyndham reservation on Worldmark?


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 5, 2013)

At the resorts that have both Wyndham and WorldMark units, it is my understanding that each system has its own inventory.  I would be very surprised if a cancelled Wyndham unit would transfer to WorldMark inventory of if a cancelled WorldMark unit would transfer to Wyndham inventory.


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 5, 2013)

I would be very surprised, too.  But when the inventory stayed the same for Worldmark after booking the supposed last units, and the Wyndham unit didn't show back up, I'm a bit curious if it could accidentally happen.


----------



## CraigWMF (Oct 5, 2013)

I only have WM.   If I need to redesign a reservation and the new reservation includes all or part of the dates I have in the current one then I call reservations and have them rebook it for me.   Otherwise the days can go into the wait list and then I am out the booking.


----------

